# Performance enhancements to 04 330i ZHP



## rajeevp (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi,

Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a 04 330i ZHP and would like to do some performance enhancements to it. I’m looking for HP and response enhancements. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks
Raj


----------



## beam3 (Sep 3, 2003)

You are not going to get much out of any bolt-on's. The only significant increase in power is from a turbo or supercharging.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*ZHP performance improvements*



rajeevp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a 04 330i ZHP and would like to do some performance enhancements to it. I'm looking for HP and response enhancements. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Well, you could do an intake for anywhere between $150-$500. Small gains and gorgeous sound. What gains you say? Some say 10HP, some say less.

You could do pulleys. You could do an even shorter final drive. You could try exhaust. Pulleys will free a couple of HP but more importantly will reduce engine inertia. A shorter final drive will increase effective torque to the wheels, improving acceleration up to a certain speed. Exhaust will probably do the least for you, except sound-wise.

So far, nobody has software for the ZHP. Not even BMW to cure some idle problems , but that's another story.

I have done the intake and plan to stop for now. I'm waiting for someone to import the AC Schnitzer low boost supercharger into the US (300HP and no need for an intercooler).

Sorry if the mod landscape seems a little bleak, things might improve with time.

adc


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I second the pulley idea....well actually I may do it first :eeps: From there I am going to focus in on some suspension tweaking. For a quick pickup you could switch to DHP wheels  (lighter wheels) And don't forget the clutch stop, LOL if you like (I once did), but it has helped shorten my 0-60 and launch times  

adc, have you noticed any improvement with you CAI :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> For a quick pickup you could switch to DHP wheels  (lighter wheels)


:rofl: :lmao: :bustingup

Alee has a large collection of those piling up in his place. I think he's trying to make a fort out of them. :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> I second the pulley idea....well actually I may do it first :eeps:


 Am I the only one out there who's nervous about the idea of underdrive pulleys' long term effect on affected engine components?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Am I the only one out there who's nervous about the idea of underdrive pulleys' long term effect on affected engine components?


[atyclb_voice] *yes* [/atyclb_voice]


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

How much performance would you gain by deleting the moonroof? Maybe 40 lbs off the top of the car? Ditch fold down seats to make it stiffer.
I guess power seats are standard, so you can't delete that (and I love my power seats anyway!).


----------



## SAZMan (Mar 6, 2004)

Would removing the CDV count as a response enhancer? :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> [atyclb_voice] *yes* [/atyclb_voice]


 :rofl:


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Am I the only one out there who's nervous about the idea of underdrive pulleys' long term effect on affected engine components?


I wouldn't be too nervous about it, but it does bring up a good question, at least for ignorant folks like me... If it's good for a couple extra horsepower, why didn't the factory build it like that in the first place. There must be at least a potential downside. Anybody?


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

MysticBlue said:


> I wouldn't be too nervous about it, but it does bring up a good question, at least for ignorant folks like me... If it's good for a couple extra horsepower, why didn't the factory build it like that in the first place. There must be at least a potential downside. Anybody?


safety and comfort margin? :dunno:

but seriously.. since there's no software for the ZHP.. and there probably won't be any for awhile.... i'm doing whatever I can for performance..

I put an order in for UUC pulleys... although by the time I get em software will probably be available.. :rofl: last week they said wednesday (today).... today they said friday.. :dunno:

i just hope they arrive during my break...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Iniquity said:


> safety and comfort margin? :dunno:
> 
> but seriously.. since there's no software for the ZHP.. and there probably won't be any for awhile.... i'm doing whatever I can for performance..
> 
> ...


Not to step on any ones toes but had you considered the Rogue pulleys :dunno: I have been quite pleased with their products and they ship things ASAP......as in no delay :tsk:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

3.23 or 3.38 LSD


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Andy said:


> 3.23 or 3.38 LSD


Careful with taller diffs, gang. It could make you slower depending on what it is you're after.

Off-the-line to any target speed you'll get there faster. However, because it moves the shift speeds you can get worse performance in a speed range where you actually really care the most -- say, from 40-70.

You can play with the numbers on this excel spreadsheet. I modeled the physics to better understand this for myself, and decided whether to upgrade from the stock 2.96 in my cab to a 3.15 or 3.46.

Result: Bad idea. Since I don't track my car or street drag with it, my main interest is in more acceleration under normal driving conditions. A change of the diff without changing the tranny makes things worse for me (i.e., plug in to the spreadsheet a shift point of 4500 rpm, and a speed range from 40-70, and you'll see that the best acceleration is with the stock diff).


----------



## pjvreede (Mar 12, 2004)

rajeevp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a 04 330i ZHP and would like to do some performance enhancements to it. I'm looking for HP and response enhancements. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I have an 03 330i with ZHP. I've installed a Conforti Cold Air Intake, and it's made a substantial improvement. Last week I installed Rougue Power Pulleys, and though I can't say it's made a huge difference, I can tell it pulls more eagerly in the higher rpm range. Powerchip does offer a ECU upgrade, which they claim bumps hp from 235 to 249 with 93 octane gas. It does require removing the ECU and sending it to them, because BMW has changed the ECU on all ZHP's, as well as all 04 330i's, preventing Powerchips from using their software based serial port reprograming option. Other options include a better short shifter and stiffer tanny mounts for better shifting (UUC Evo 3 short shifter and tranny mounts). I've not yet investigated suspension improvements, but others have changed sway bars to reduce understeer. Hope that helps


----------



## marvelphx (Mar 23, 2002)

Keep an eye out the new my330i Project ZHP. There will be plenty of stuff noone has even seen yet... 

And yes, with the 6-speeds came a new software version from Seimens - MS45.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> On Rogue's site they claim their pulley set give 6.7 HP and 2.7 ft*lb of torque.  Not a lot for $178, and the potential risk of underdriving certain engine parts.


Ok Plaz  :angel:  They leave the fickle stuff alone as I see it. I'm seriously considering going with them so I can be the guinea pig.


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Not to step on any ones toes but had you considered the Rogue pulleys :dunno: I have been quite pleased with their products and they ship things ASAP......as in no delay :tsk:


I'm highly considering them as an alternative... PLUS.. RENNsport uses them.. and I trust RENNsport's tuning abilities..

I'm also considering eurosport's new pulleys... the intro price is $249 + shipping..

but not sure if it's worth the extra $80

their pulleys look sharp.. they look more like afermarket wheels as opposed to pulleys.. and they also replace the alternator pulley (choice between lightened or underdriven.. i would go lightened myself..)

but again.. not really sure about it.. only reason I'm really going with UUC is because I'm guessing theirs are slightly lighter than Rogue's.. and they're a bit cheaper right now..


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

rumratt said:


> On Rogue's site they claim their pulley set give 6.7 HP and 2.7 ft*lb of torque.  Not a lot for $178, and the potential risk of underdriving certain engine parts.


6.7HP and 2.7 ft-lb tq at the wheels for less than $200..

with all things considered... an $600-$800 exhaust will probably produce around the same amount of HP at the wheels..... albiet an exhaust will produce more torque.. but for $200.. pulleys really are the best bang for the buck mod...


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

1. Lighter Wheels.

2. Suspension Upgrades.

3. Exhaust and Intake.

I wouldn't waste money anywhere else.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> 1. Lighter Wheels.


I know Clem  This will be a harder sell to the Mrs. since I already have 2 sets (winter ones).



Emission said:


> 2. Suspension Upgrades.


I am leary of lowering my car at this point but sways are coming soon. In your opinion (chime in Tanin or others too  ), which would you recommned :dunno: Would a rear only application make any sense :dunno:



Emission said:


> 3. Exhaust and Intake.
> 
> I wouldn't waste money anywhere else.


I don't want the CAI hiss this time but an exhaust is also on the list of to be dones. Again, it will be hard for me to explain to the Mrs. why I spent $800 or so to replace something that was not broke


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

marvelphx said:


> Keep an eye out the new my330i Project ZHP. There will be plenty of stuff noone has even seen yet...
> 
> And yes, with the 6-speeds came a new software version from Seimens - MS45.


Todd, I'm looking forward to the new project car!! :thumbup:


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> I know Clem  This will be a harder sell to the Mrs. since I already have 2 sets (winter ones).
> 
> .....
> 
> ..... Again, it will be hard for me to explain to the Mrs. why I spent $800 or so to replace something that was not broke


Two words: Preventative Maintenance  :angel: :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Iniquity said:


> Two words: Preventative Maintenance  :angel: :eeps:


 :thumbup:

:bigpimp:


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Not to step on any ones toes but had you considered the Rogue pulleys :dunno: I have been quite pleased with their products and they ship things ASAP......as in no delay :tsk:


Bringing a thread back from the dead.. 

anyway.. Dr. Phil.... all things considered.. when RE is back ordered and say "in a week" they really do mean "in a week".. i've got proof too..

see following attachment :thumbup: :bigpimp: :rofl: first production run of their new and improved lighter version.. they even updated their site!!

PS. how's that Octane SSK? think that'll be my next mod.. doing whatever I can to tide me over before software becomes available for ZHP


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

rajeevp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a 04 330i ZHP and would like to do some performance enhancements to it. I'm looking for HP and response enhancements. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


As far as I am concerned, the ONLY modifications you'll ever need on the ZHP is modification on the wetware behind the steering wheel. Get some minor software upgrade there and your "ZHP" will out perform a stock M3. Heck, After a stage II upgrade to my lowly 323Ci's wetware I was able to keep up with M3s on the track, and all it cost me was $400 for the stage I and another $400 for stage II.

Best of all, the wetware upgrade is transferrable from car to car. If you're after more HP and response enhancement you should've bought an M3 in the first place.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Iniquity said:


> Bringing a thread back from the dead..
> 
> anyway.. Dr. Phil.... all things considered.. when RE is back ordered and say "in a week" they really do mean "in a week".. i've got proof too..
> 
> ...


Octane SSK is doing well, especially with the new knob in tandem :thumbup:

The pulleys are targeted for my car soon as well :bigpimp:

@ Hack :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

The HACK said:


> As far as I am concerned, the ONLY modifications you'll ever need on the ZHP is modification on the wetware behind the steering wheel. Get some minor software upgrade there and your "ZHP" will out perform a stock M3. Heck, After a stage II upgrade to my lowly 323Ci's wetware I was able to keep up with M3s on the track, and all it cost me was $400 for the stage I and another $400 for stage II.
> 
> Best of all, the wetware upgrade is transferrable from car to car. If you're after more HP and response enhancement you should've bought an M3 in the first place.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RoyE46 (Jan 31, 2004)

rajeevp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a 04 330i ZHP and would like to do some performance enhancements to it. I'm looking for HP and response enhancements. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


*Driver training!*


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

The HACK said:


> As far as I am concerned, the ONLY modifications you'll ever need on the ZHP is modification on the wetware behind the steering wheel. Get some minor software upgrade there and your "ZHP" will out perform a stock M3. Heck, After a stage II upgrade to my lowly 323Ci's wetware I was able to keep up with M3s on the track, and all it cost me was $400 for the stage I and another $400 for stage II.
> 
> Best of all, the wetware upgrade is transferrable from car to car. If you're after more HP and response enhancement you should've bought an M3 in the first place.


Oh yea!! nevermind about the SSK (for now :eeps: ...)

in all the excitement of getting my pulleys in... i totally forgot my original plan after doing the pulleys.. the "wetware" upgrade you speak of.... my original plan was.. "have extra money, no ZHP software yet, ugparde wetware.... repeat"

thanks for reminding me...

Anyone have recommendations for driving schools? I was just thinking of doing the BMWCCA ones.. and whatever else comes up..... eh.. nevermind.. i'll just do a search..


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Iniquity said:


> Oh yea!! nevermind about the SSK (for now :eeps: ...)
> 
> in all the excitement of getting my pulleys in... i totally forgot my original plan after doing the pulleys.. the "wetware" upgrade you speak of.... my original plan was.. "have extra money, no ZHP software yet, ugparde wetware.... repeat"
> 
> ...


You're close enough to do DrivingConcepts. They have about a dozen one day firmware upgrades, and they hold their programming about once a month. Couple that with BMWCCA Schools that's about an upgrade every other week, if you'd like that sort of schedule. By the end of the year you'd be able to hang with Ferraris and Porkchops.

Do keep in mind that the D.C. schedule is incredibly intense. It's repeated programming at half hour intervals, with half hour breaks and classroom sessions for your CPU to process the data. 7-8 sessions a day. It's like driving a freakin' MARATHON.

Hope to see you at an up-coming "upgrade" soon. We will be at Buttonwillow in two weeks.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Iniquity said:


> Anyone have recommendations for driving schools? I was just thinking of doing the BMWCCA ones.. and whatever else comes up..... eh.. nevermind.. i'll just do a search..


Participate in a local autocross event. You'll learn a lot just after one run!!  :thumbup:


----------



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

driver schools. best mod to boost performance.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> I know Clem  This will be a harder sell to the Mrs. since I already have 2 sets (winter ones).
> 
> I am leary of lowering my car at this point but sways are coming soon. In your opinion (chime in Tanin or others too  ), which would you recommned :dunno: Would a rear only application make any sense :dunno:
> 
> I don't want the CAI hiss this time but an exhaust is also on the list of to be dones. Again, it will be hard for me to explain to the Mrs. why I spent $800 or so to replace something that was not broke


So much for no new wheels or CAI, eh Dr. Phil? :stickpoke

When is the exhaust coming? And how you liking the pulleys (or did I miss a thread on that?)?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Nitrous oxide, anyone ? I installed underdrive pulleys on my Saleen Mustang, and did`nt see much return....but a 125 HP NOS kit, now *that`s* a different story....when "on the juice", the motor took on a whole new persona, with an absolutely wicked, hard-edged wail as the revs climbed....could`nt go on the bottle `til I was hooked up in second gear, first gear + nitrous would positively annihilate the rear tires.LOTSA bang for a few hundred bucks....the downside ?....limited "bottle time", constant refills, and most of all, having enough discipline to *not* blow the motor up (too much of a good thing, y`know).

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> So much for no new wheels or CAI, eh Dr. Phil? :stickpoke
> 
> When is the exhaust coming? And how you liking the pulleys (or did I miss a thread on that?)?


 :eeps: :eeps:

I guess I ate my own words :blah: The pulleys in conjunction with CAI help throttle response a nice amount. No knock you on your a$$ power or anything but a subtle role in the BIG picture :thumbup:

I am getting my exhaust after Alee gets his :angel:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> No knock you on your a$$ power or anything but a subtle role in the BIG picture


And the picture is quite BIG.


----------

